# Get rid of Instant Pay



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
It would also get rid of the scammers


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I agree with you. I have no problem waiting a week i see people do instant oay everyday and say they have to use it for gas. If that's the case dont drive


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.


Which is exactly why Uber does this


----------



## chemmajorp53 (Aug 29, 2017)

Why would Uber get rid of a feature that gives them more cheap labor, as if uber gave a flying f*** about you or what you think. The entire point of Uber is to be as anti-exclusive as possible, if that's what you want then go back to driving a cab.


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

LoL. 

Uber please remove features that I don't use, but other drivers find useful.

This benefits you because there will be less drivers and I can make more money.

hahahaha


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Instant Pay is the only reason to do Uber. I would just work for their competitors if I want to just be paid weekly.

Instant Pay is the pimp and I'm the 'ho. Not proud and quitting soon. Just need to buy some new shoes.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Instant Pay is the only reason to do Uber. I would just work for their competitors if I want to just be paid weekly.
> 
> Instant Pay is the pimp and I'm the 'ho. Not proud and quitting soon. Just need to buy some new shoes.


Based on your previous threads... I would definitely have to agree that YOU ARE INDEED UBER'S "HOE".


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Based on your previous threads... I would definitely have to agree that YOU ARE INDEED UBER'S "HOE".


Or they are my drug dealer and I"m a junkie. They got me either way.


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm glad for instant pay when I needed quick cash to get new auto insurance. I usually wait for weekly pay but in a pinch it's very handy.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Uber charges $.50 each time you use instant pay. Not sure how much it costs Uber to do it, but I am sure they are making money off it. Therefore, why would they stop offering it?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I liken "instant pay" to being paid cash for fares. As this business is a traditional "cash" business, why not have a quasi-alternative?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Uber charges $.50 each time you use instant pay. Not sure how much it costs Uber to do it, but I am sure they are making money off it. Therefore, why would they stop offering it?


It's free to the Uber Go Bank Debit Card which is what they prefer you use.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


Just wait until you are 100 short for a nasty repair, that instapay looks awful nice


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Lol instant pay is the ONLY thing uber does right


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

keb said:


> Lol instant pay is the ONLY thing uber does right


Finally, someone I agree with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

chemmajorp53 said:


> , if that's what you want then go back to driving a cab.


Uber Taxi DOES pay every day. It does not pay for anything between 0400 Friday and 0400 Monday until that Monday, as the banks are not crediting on weekends. If it is a long weekend, you will not see it until Tuesday. It does not bother me, in particular. My cab company usually pays on the credit cards the next day, but sometimes it does take forty-eight hours. City regulations require that they pay within forty-eight hours, except on the weekends when the banks are not crediting.

I do not use Instant Pay on either UberX or Lyft. I do not have a problem with waiting for the deposit every week.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


Hey Warren Buffett! Before you start attacking others I will remind you that you are a taxi driver just like the people you are complaining about..get over yourself!


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

I know you are a trumpers.....you want to burn down the world just to kill a few people you don't like.....its scary that that mentality is in the white house and in this world.....do us a favor....play Russians roulette with a loaded revolver.....



nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


Then we can make people of color go to the back door to cut down wait times in restaurants.....what a innovative thinker you are...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> I know you are a trumpers.....you want to burn down the world just to kill a few people you don't like.....its scary that that mentality is in the white house and in this world.....do us a favor....play Russians roulette with a loaded revolver.....


Makes no sense. He sounds like a labor union guy to me. Labor unions tend to be associated with the other party.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> I know you are a trumpers.....you want to burn down the world just to kill a few people you don't like.....its scary that that mentality is in the white house and in this world.....do us a favor....play Russians roulette with a loaded revolver.....
> 
> Then we can make people of color go to the back door to cut down wait times in restaurants.....what a innovative thinker you are...


The twists of logic some people present just....confound me.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> The twists of logic some people present just....confound me.


He's basically saying ruin the best thing about Uber in order to discriminate against people who have "bad credit" and no gas money.... basically starve out people that he see as less....classic neo conservative if you ask me.....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Nobody is signing up to drive for Uber or Lyft because of Instapay. Doubt anyone sticks around because of it either.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> He's basically saying ruin the best thing about Uber in order to discriminate against people who have "bad credit" and no gas money.... basically starve out people that he see as less....classic neo conservative if you ask me.....


Well, then, your logic confounds me, too. _Laissez faire_ is the traditional platform of conservatives, while raising artificial barriers like employee quotas and minimum wage are the traditional purview of progressives.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


Actually I use instant pay to prevent being scammed or have uber take it away illegally I do this every time I hit about the $300. nothing to do with being in a pinch but I am looking to protect my assets


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

When I’m hit with extra bills, I end up needing to use instant Pay to make sure I can pay my bills on time. I ended up with a lot of down time at the beginning of this month thanks to a fever and whiplash... On the days I could drive, I did instant pay just to make sure I could pay the bills on time.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

WhyTF do you care?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> WhyTF do you care?


Psychos like him feel it's his God giving privilege to have complete control over others......



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber Taxi DOES pay every day. It does not pay for anything between 0400 Friday and 0400 Monday until that Monday, as the banks are not crediting on weekends. If it is a long weekend, you will not see it until Tuesday. It does not bother me, in particular. My cab company usually pays on the credit cards the next day, but sometimes it does take forty-eight hours. City regulations require that they pay within forty-eight hours, except on the weekends when the banks are not crediting.
> 
> I do not use Instant Pay on either UberX or Lyft. I do not have a problem with waiting for the deposit every week.


But who cares...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


NUTS TO THAT!!!

I LOVE this feature. What are you thinking? Are you the driver from hell?

Geez, life is rough enough without guys like you recommending them taking away what little perks we get.

Payday loans are EVIL. Get outta where with this crap. I can't believe you are suggesting this.



Jordan23 said:


> LoL.
> 
> Uber please remove features that I don't use, but other drivers find useful.
> 
> ...


BINGO.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


Instant pay is a great feature


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


Speak for yourself!!!! Or just quit because of instant pay.thx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> One thing that would help thin the herd would be getting rid of the Instant Pay feature. Most jobs pay every other week, yet people manage to survive. Every week is just fine for me.
> It would stop a lot of people who sign up just to get paid within a few days because they're in a bind. Would also stop people from driving extra if they know they can't afford the gas because they haven't zero savings and bad credit.
> For people who want to get paid right away, there are payday loans. Perhaps Uber should charge $20 plus 30% interest for an instant payday loan so they can profit off the people who don't know how to save money.
> It would also get rid of the scammers


U sound kinda hateful. And you sound like you don't care for the poor.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

What's wrong is making a brother or sister wait 3 weeks for half of a paycheck when starting a new job. Bi-weekly pay is just wrong. It assumes that someone has a month of income to fall back on, and was a cost cutting measure from back in the day when HR had to physically issue checks and calculate payroll manually before software made the job super easy 20 years ago. 

Yeah, it should be considered discreminatory to pay people like that, in this day in age where weekly pay costs no more than bi-weekly or monthly pay periods. In addition, payroll is often invested short term to play the market with larger companies like the original paypal model. Do you get interest from that pay period "In the hole" from 5 years ago? Scam. It's a scam that discriminates against the poor. No, Uber is not making big bucks at .50 cents a transfer. It's a feature that recognizes human behavior and needs, and they should be applauded for it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That didnt go the way OP thought it would


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I was thinking of quitting and working at McDonald's because I would get paid more, but they said I would have to wait until Tuesday for my paychecks so I guess I'll keep on driving because I can't wait that long every week.

Lol


----------

